# Orchid Question



## QiGongGuy (May 7, 2007)

By submitting a poll I have decided to go with plastic for caging, but I don't know what to put in! Do they need coconut hide as substrate or a lot of foilage and stuff? Please help I'm ordering six of them next week and I want them all to have really nice cages! Pix help 2......Thanx, Carlos


----------



## QiGongGuy (May 8, 2007)

No replies yet?! Wow am i the only one who doesn't have a life?


----------



## OGIGA (May 8, 2007)

Lots of people here are using sphagnum moss. I actually don't even have substrate for most of my mantises.

In an aquarium tank, I have sphagnum moss and some sticks. My mantises can climb on the walls with no problem.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

There is no set way to do it. You can set up the tank however you want. For my orchid females I use a divided 2 1/2 gallon tank. I use a half inch of moist spahgnum moss in the bottom. Thats it.


----------



## QiGongGuy (May 8, 2007)

I think i'll just put in some moss and a small plant.


----------

